# Surf Fishing Must Haves



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

My ten favorite things for fishing the surf

1. Two Big Rods and 4-5 bait rods. 
2. PVC Rod Holders
3. Ice Chest
4. 4wd Truck
5. Spider and Pyramid weights
6. www.swellinfo.com
7. Sun Protection
8. Leaders
9. Circle hooks and fresh dead shrimp
10. Kids

I go into more detail over at my silly blog, but I'm interested in hearing what you veterans feel are must haves. So, what do you feel is a must?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

see that must have been what i was doing wrong in South Carolina 

I had no rod holder just me and 1 pole i had 2 more for kids but they were to busy swimming

no ice chest 

no 4wd truck

i only had squid 

the rest i had 

in SC there was no driving on the beach so we walked in 

one guy i met told me he did the best he had done all year with some beef liver that was at it's sell by date 

If I didn't need to leave the next day i would have set and checked his crab traps for half the catch , he would wad out at low tide as far as he could out to his neck then set the cages , then check again at low tide , but a cold front was in and it was way to cold for him to get in the water , we were already swimming, the water was warm but it was in the mid 60s , perfect t-shirt weather for here but the locals did not agree down in SC

I think you left out one thing , the jug of vinegar for when your standing there in the surf and a jelly fish hits you , we learned all about this 

I think I may get beach bumming it now , I was thinking how I could live in my van for a week or two at beach access points the beaches were about dead in October , fishing the day away and then just drive to the nearest wall mart and sleep in the van after the sun had gone down , then i got thinking a boat on the inter-coastal would make an even better vacation even though it would cost more.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

I set my boys up with those little shrimp line stringers with 4-5 hooks on them, baited with squid chunks. Big spiders on the end to hold em down.

Last time out: Oldest son was reeling in 1-3 fish every time the bait would hit the water. My youngest son was getting mad because he wasn't getting any hits. After awhile the youngest gave up so we started reeling it in and that's when the big red sitting on the bait took off... glad i had the pole at that point instead of him. lol

1 thing you cant forget.... a real camera! (Caught a 7' Shark and you could barely make it out in the cell phone pic)


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that ocean fishing is a hole different game than cold water lake and river fishing 

I am so used to feeling taps and setting hooks 

ocean beach fishing is lazier than that let them take it , eat it and when they are about half digested reel them in well not quite but when your used to 2 taps set and reel it feels like that long


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

GCP there are fish in the gulf that require finesse, my boys just aren't old it enough to target them yet.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

solsikkefarms said:


> After awhile the youngest gave up so we started reeling it in and that's when the big red sitting on the bait took off... glad i had the pole at that point instead of him. lol


There's a really good lesson in that for your little one. On our last trip, my eldest stayed home and we texted pictures of all we were catching and he made mama hot foot him down to the beach....


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

If at all possible, please take a kid with you. My teenage daughters have quit fishing as other interest have taken over. So now I'm just patiently waiting for grand kids to take fishing. Or any other kids that I can kidnap for the day. So much fun watching kids reel a fish in. They want to keep everything they catch!


----------

